# Guitar Stores In Edmonton



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be in Edmonton for a visit next week and was wondering if anyone has any places they would recomend for a visit? I have directions to Axe Music already but I would like to check out some smaller shops or anything different. I love looking at used/vintage equipment.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The #1 place in town for used & vintage is Avenue Guitars on Whyte Ave. You can check out most of their inventory online. Click the 'VIEWINGS' link to see stuff that isn't actually at the store, but that they have nearby. NEW - Avenue Guitars


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

avenue guitars on whyte avenue has a nice collection of interesting stuff.

pricey, but nice to look at. be warned, I'm 100% sure they're violating some kind of fire code with all the stuff they've crammed into that place.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, I've printed off a map and will definately check Avenue Guitars out.

Brian


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I was just in St. Albert two weeks ago visiting my bro and his fam. We did the Whyte Ave walk. I did check out that shop ~ alot of nice gear, new and used. Gibby's, Strat's, Jacksons.........all crammed in there. Be careful how you navigate the place, LOL......

They have, or had the Fender Custom Shop "Lenny" Strat, $18,999 and a Gibson LP "Beano" signed by, and what they told me, played by Clapton himself. All for just $25,000.

Have fun and bring your cheque book.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar stores*

I was just visiting Edmonton last week and did the same thing, hit the music stores... went too 5 stores...The best IMHO.. was Axe Music. ..bought a new TELE 60th...what a great guitar.......for your information .the sales tax in Edmonton is 5 percent..better then 13, in Ontario...They will ship for free. but you pay the 13 percent so, i ended up bringing the guitar back myself.

So i went to two [email protected] stores..the previous MOTHERS store i was not all the impressed, the other long and Mcquade store was brand new, very nice..sorry i cant remember the location..
I also went too a music store near the previous Mothers ,it started with a L not a big store, but very nice people, i think a family run business..My friend had problems with a set of peavey speakers, and they really looked after him.I think AVENUE was just down a block..
Now for Avenue guitars, this was a real experience..

You must go there just to experience it for yourself....I have never been in a store like this..picture stuffing a walmart store into a dollarama ..There store needs too be atleast twice the size..You have a very small isle to walk through..and at the front window, there are stacks of amps on top of amps,about 6 feet deep... i have no idea how they do inventory in this store or even know what they have.

The store was so packed with guitars and amp, you really cannot focus on any one thing for very long, and what really bothered me about this store, is you cannot take a guitar off the hanger, the staff takes it down and then you can try it, but then once it is down u have too watch you dont hit another guitar, the guitars are hanging and also on stands.

The staff also watch you like a hawk..we had atleast 6 sets of eyes on us, as they where not busy....and just standing around..This was an experience for sure.

Like i said Axe was the store i liked the best, the staff is helpful, you can pick up any guitar and play,try an amp out, they dont stand over you or bother, you...at another store, a sales guy made the comment that Axe staff, follow you around and pressure you, because they are on commission , this is not true, i was in Axe 3 times, no pressure and they are on commission..hope you have a good trip, my ears are still bothering me a week later..

my axe purchase..


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the sales staff at axe. They've always been super helpful towards me. If they stocked Gibson they'd get all my business. The family business you speak Of is Lillo's. I hate the atmosphere at avenue. Having said that I've purchased a few guitars from them because they had stuff other shops did not. Their set ups are mediocre as well. The l&m on whyte was a mothers music as is the one downtown on 109st with the drums upstairs. The other 2 are OG l&ms.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Last time I was in Edmonton I wasn't able to get to any stores.
My vehicle was acting suspicious, so I rode up with some other people, and then I was too busy to get to one before I went home.

But I would like to check out Avenue.

Lillo's had a store in Calgary many years ago.
I didn't buy much there--sometimes strings or picks, but they sometimes had some interesting things there.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. It sounds like I should have good time driving along Whyte. 
Rick, that is a beautiful looking Tele, congrats on the purchase. How was the trip home with it, did you fly?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I love this Tele, Axe just got it in the day before, went looking for an amp and bought a guitar..lol anyways i did fly, westjet..the guitar had to go into the fragile area,of the plane.Axe gave me the original box it was shipped in..so for 21.00 charge to westjet too bring it with me..better then shipping it.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Some nice pubs on Whyte Ave too, I just had to stop in for a pint!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Also, on the West End, there are 3 stores in close proximity. The Rock Shop is a converted warehouse, tons of floor space, tons of gear. Peavy, G&L, MusicMan, Vox, BOGNER, Gretcsh, Heritage would be the main names there. Pricing a little inconsistent and on the high side.

Nearby is St. John, small store for a guitar guy, more drums and keyboards. 2 blocks north of them is the new location for Giovanni, an Edmonton independent. They have a pretty big selection of Fender, probably more than L&M downtown, and are reasonably priced - I bought a CV Strat there today $20 cheaper than Axe and $40 cheaper than L&M. They have a separate room full of amps (mostly Fender) where you can try stuff out. They also carry Ibanez and a bit of Hagstrom.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, used to be a Calgary Rock Shop--but no more.

Any connection?

I read that the Edmonton one is owned by someone who also owns some Mr Entertainment stores.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> Hmm, used to be a Calgary Rock Shop--but no more.
> 
> Any connection?
> 
> I read that the Edmonton one is owned by someone who also owns some Mr Entertainment stores.


Correct, the Mr Entertainment in West Ed Mall recently became The Rock Shop, and he has (at least) one in another mall. No idea on the Calgary connection.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

The rock shop is worth passing IMHO. Lot of lower end stuff, nothing unique unless you like gretschI saw a used Gibson les Paul studio there for 1300$They're 1300 new!!! And the nut was worn out so badly the b and e string were fretted out on the first few frets


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

blam said:


> The rock shop is worth passing IMHO. Lot of lower end stuff, nothing unique unless you like gretschI saw a used Gibson les Paul studio there for 1300$They're 1300 new!!! And the nut was worn out so badly the b and e string were fretted out on the first few frets


Well, I'll disagree but only as a tourist not a paying customer - they are pretty high $ on most stuff. Only store I know of in town with
-Bogner amps, the high end ones like Shiva
-Heritage guitars
-Heritage amps
-some nice high end Gretschs
-some nice high end MusicMan
-some nice high end G&L (not as many any more I don't think, but they used to always have a few)
-a few oddball off brand pieces that are interesting to see
-used to have a couple of new Top Hat amps, didn't see them last time I was in
-has some Engl, though I know Avenue also has 
-might have the best accessories wall & shelves, picks, cables, gadgets and widgets of all descriptions
-there's something else fairly high end that I'm forgetting, I'll edit it in if it comes to me.

If I were on a time budget, I would skip it...but they do have some interesting stuff at the big/warehouse location. Definitely skip the West Ed Mall store unless you're in there anyways, it's mostly mainstream lower end.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting. i went to the big warehouse one and nothign at all popped up looking at.

I didnt see any high end gretsch when i was there. no top hat amps. no G&L and i think they had a couple of heritage les pauls. the rest was lower end peavey, cort, etc.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just an update. I made it around to the stores suggested and had a lot of fun looking. I think my favourite was the Avenue guitar shop but I had a good time at Axe and Lillos as well. I did get to the Rock Shop warehouse but I had some trouble finding it. There were a few Gretschs and they did have a few Bogner amps as mentioned. Thanks again to everyone for the suggestions made it helped me pass some time while my daughter settled in during orientation week.


----------

